# Golf Stats? 2



## golfbore66 (Oct 17, 2006)

Who was watching the Mallorca Classic on Sky yesterday afternoon?

The commentators mentioned one of the four stats sites recommended by the Dizzy Heights Web Site (as per my previous message).

strokeaverage.com 

They have a very impressive client list  

it costs £30 but has a 14 day trial  

but you guys seem to think I should do it myself on Excel / use a free site / one which costs £5 per year


----------



## Fore! (Oct 17, 2006)

i dont think it really matters to be perfectly honest. It depends what kind of detail you want to do it in.


----------

